# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  EVENT: Yun Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest 2010

## rvidella

Denger-denger sudah mencoba untuk memijah koi selama 3-5 tahun karena kecintaannya terhadap koi. Katanya baru kali ini cukup berhasil. Sebelumnya, saya memang pernah sempat bermain ke tempat om yang satu ini untuk mengantar pesanan handling sock dan beberapa ikan koi. Saya tidak tahu jika om yang satu ini ternyata juga breeding koi. Di satu malam, saya melihat ada Pak Lukas posting seekor ikan cantik dengan judul "Naga" (viewtopic.php?f=16&t=7787&start=0&hilit=kumonryu) dan karena penasaran saya click link tersebut dan terkagum-kagum akan gambar kumonryu lokal yang ditampilkan di thread tersebut.



juga ditampilkan yang katanya "bonus tambahan" untuk melengkapi agar pembeliannya pas ... maklum koi centernya ... apa yah namanya Chris? Christian Koi aja deh ...   ::   tidak ada kembalian huehehe jadi Pak Lukas nambah deh sama kumonryu kedua.






Saya teringat akan ajakan Om Asfen yang mencoba mengumpulkan rekan-rekan untuk mengadakan keeping contest Beni Kumonryu (meleset dikit yah) viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6060. Di thread Pak Lukas, saya mencoba mengumpulkan polling siapa saja yang berminat untuk join di keeping kumonryu lokal ini. Saya melihat dari 2 ekor yang ditampilkan kok menurut saya layak yah untuk kita jadikan event. Saya tanya Pak Lukas apakah memiliki mungkin 20-30 ekor dengan kualitas yang sama? Akhirnya saya dikasih info mengenai breedernya dan ternyata adalah om Yun Ming yang saya pernaah kunjungi beberapa bulan silam di bandung. Akhirnya minggu pagi saya meluncur deh ke Bandung untuk berdiskusi dengan Pak Yun Ming sebagai breedernya dan Christian sebagai Koi Center tempat biasa Om Yun Ming menitipkan hasil anakannya. Malam harinya juga saya sempat bertemu dengan Pak Lukas yang posting gambar anakan Pak Yun Ming pertama kalinya.




Tujuan utama adalah:
1) Support Pak Yun Ming sebagai breeder dengan cara menunjukan hasil anakannya
2) Memperkenalkan Christian Koi dan Pak Lukas (Saung Koi) sebagai alternatif koi center di bandung selatan
3) Mencoba memelihara jenis kumonryu yang terkenal dengan julukan si naga di beberapa tempat yang berbeda




Disini mungkin sekalian saya mencoba mengumpulkan polling lagi jika berminat untuk ikut dari keeping contest baby kumonryu yang estimasi saya rata-rata berukuran 10-15cm berusia mungkin kurang lebih 3 bulan. Saya akan tampilkan saja yah fotonya. 



O ya juga sekalian, saya mau polling untuk support kegiatan ini agar berjalan sukses, berapa harga yang layak untuk baby kumon pijahan dari Om Yun Ming ini. Ada mungkin sekitar 50 ekor yang disisakan untuk dibesarkan baik oleh Om Yun Ming maupun Christian.



Fasilitas di Yun Ming Koi Farm




Sang Breeder


Ini loh yang lagi diliatin


Partnernya ... yang sendiri papa dari Christian (Pak Akok) dan Christian (Handsome Guy) yang lagi nyerok ikan yang kemaren adalah satu-satunya wakil Tuan Rumah (4 dari 5 motor bandung lari ke Jakarta, salah satunya ada di Dodo Koi   ::  ) yang dapet motor di Bandung Koi Show ... bener-bener rejekinya ... semua gara-gara orang sukabumi gak tahan menyalurkan panggilan alam ke wc, jadi aja Christ yang dapet motor deh


Sang Breeder in Action




Contoh Anakannya 







Tidak lupa ditutup dengan makan siang di warung dari istri Om Yun Ming ... Dodo tea atuh, ga makan mah bukan Si Dodo atuh namanya   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iLham aBuY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iLham aBuY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Bandung Selatan ... Mekarwangi terus dikit ... komplek apa yah namanya?

Singgasana Pradana x ya oom Dodo?

----------


## iLham aBuY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coconut2828

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iLham aBuY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Do ... anakan kumonryu bodynya bagus..!!



perspektif dari breeder ... mantap ....

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Muantaaapp...gn dunx asik acaranya..
> 
> Ane semangat nih asal harga nya masuk akal.
> 
> Btw data Oyagoinya dunx buar lebih menjamin..
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Ane juga pendatang baru.....  ::

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

100% Dukung Keeping Contest - Yun Ming KoiFarm n Dodo Koi

Kita bikin list dukungan yuk...siapa hendak ikut...kayak nyanyian "naik kereta api tut...tut...tut..."
"...si..apa hendak ikut...ke Bandung...Keeping Contest..."   ::   ::   ::  
Om asfenv...dukung yuk...
 List :
1. Dodo Koi ( Reynaldo Vidella )
2. Saung Koi ( Lukas Tanusanjaya )
3. Christian Koi
4. ............
5. ............
6. ............
7. ............
dst...

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

> saluuut om Dodo ! 3 alasan kenapa musti buruan daftar :
> 1. Kumonryunya cuakep2 (padahal yang difoto asal serok tuh ..)
> 2. Di kolam Om Yunming dibuktikan bahwa koi lokal bisa jumbo,bbrp ekor pertumbuhannya malah lebih cepat daripada yg import, memang terutama jenis kawarimono, n kumonryu juga termasuk kawarimono,jadi potensi jumbo ada, tergantung genetik, kolam,pakan n LUCK !


1.anakan dari om yunming yang dipasarkan setau saya kualitasnya sudah terjamin bgt,soalnya saya sudah dengar langsung proses cullingnya yang bener-bener teliti dan makan waktu,tapi dihadapi om yunming dengan penuh kesabaran (kata om yunming banyak suka dukanya ampe bisa menghasilkan anakan yang seperti sekarang)
2.LUCK kayanya ga dech om..lebih ke genetik ikan,kolam,pakan n kualitas air..tapi memang di kolam om yunming yang 100 ton sech ikan apapun dicemplungin kesana langsung guede,menurut kesaksian beberapa teman yang pernah nitip ikan di sana dan saya juga pernah minat 1 ikan ukuran masih kecil bgt kemudian keduluan ama om yunming wow cuma berapa bulan doank tuch ikan langsung guede bgt.. 
itu sech menurut pendapat newbie yach..maaf kalo ada kata-kata yang salah...

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> wah good luck om dodo, abah sudah merestui acara ini, tinggal aku ama om victor menunggu selamatan pakai yang seperti om victor rinci tadi.


saya puasa 1 hari sebelumnya om, biar makan nya banyak   ::

----------


## light_c

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Iya om,ntar saya suruh om Yun Ming Biar aktif di sini..^^

Kalo masalah top quality harus langsung ke sumbernya om  ^^
Biasa saya cuman rayu2 biar dibagi yang bagusnya    ::  

Untuk Kumonryu ini smua 100% dia kasih smua karena dulu ada musibah,ikan2 pilihan yang udah disimpen pada mati  -_-

Indukan ochiba yang besar itu salah satu contonya,dia simpen buat regenerasi dan beberapa gosanke di kolam utamanya juga hasil anakan dia ^^

----------


## coconut2828

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by QuickLine
> 
>  ...bener mantap kan fotonya,om dodo,udah 2x om coconut posting di apresiasi 2-2nya fotonya wow keren,sekeren ikannya...semoga kami yg ada di bandung terutama yang dekat daerah yun Ming Farm dapat membantu..semoga juga calon adik iparnya si chris juga mau bantuin foto.. 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehehehe asyik dapat dukungan dari maung bandung
> 
> 1) susah motonya
> ...



ikuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  ttttt  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Ayo2 siapa lagi yambil nomor punggung hehehe.

Om dodo usul nama acaranya :
"1ST YUNG MIN KUMONRYU KC/GO CHALLENGE"

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

BBS-----Bolak Balik Sama  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> masih capek abis PKC kemarin ya ?



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz    ::

----------


## klanggenan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

beuhhh...siap2....

buat di tes di mud pond sumedang  ::   ::  

foto kanan bawah sebelah kanan kesatu dari atas sama foto kiri bawah keempat sebelah kanan dari bawah....itu no punggung brapa ya om...  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Permisi.... Numpang komen ah....

Keren2 Om ikan2nya.... Gak nyangka kaya yang di majalah2 nih kualitas ikannya....
Topzz Abizzzz....

Sukses yah Om

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klanggenan

Mantap Om Dodo " Kwalitas bagus harga kompetitif" ni dah boleh booking ya Om Dodo, he.he.he takut keduluan ama yg lainnya.

----------


## jusuf

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jusuf

hello,

Saya book no 13, 19 dan 32.

Mudah mudahan dapat, he he....

Regards
Jusuf

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

ikuuttt dong.... 3 dan 13

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klanggenan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klanggenan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

coba bantu ya,,,
No 1	
No 2	ademilanforever
No 3	master yoda
No 4	
No 5	
No 6	klanggenan
No 7	klanggenan
No 8	
No 9	
No 10	
No 11	
No 12	
No 13	jusuf
No 14	
No 15	
No 16	master yoda
No 17	bubeng4848
No 18	
No 19	tenonx
No 20	
No 21	tenonx
No 22	
No 23	ronnie
No 24	
No 25	
No 26	
No 27	
No 28	
No 29	
No 30	
No 31	
No 32	bubeng4848
No 33	tenonx
No 34	
No 35	
No 36	
No 37	Jusri
No 38	tenonx
No 39	
No 40

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jusuf

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Rekap sementara
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 01 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 02 by ademilanforever
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 03 by master yoda
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 04 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 05 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 06 by klanggenan
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 07 by klanggenan
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 08 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 09 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 10 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 11 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 12 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 13 by jusuf
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 14 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 15 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 16 by master yoda
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 17 by bubeng4848
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 18 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 19 by Tenonx
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 20 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 21 by Tenonx
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 22 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 23 by  ronnie
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 24 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 25 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 26 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 27 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 28 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 29 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 30 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 31 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 32 by bubeng4848
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 33 by Tenonx
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 34 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 35 by jusuf 
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 36 by FATHANI (forum chingmix.com)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 37 by Jusri
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 38 by Tenonx
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 39 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 40 by

kalau ada salah tolong dikoreksi...bagi yang mau nambah tolong copy paste
Thanks

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klanggenan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Rekap sementara
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 01 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 02 by ademilanforever (#5 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 03 by master yoda (#11 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 04 by Ronny LBC -> via Dodo Koi (#17 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 05 by Ronny LBC -> via Dodo Koi (#18 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 06 by klanggenan (#12 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 07 by klanggenan (#13 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 08 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 09 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 10 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 11 by eka a/n opik
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 12 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 13 by jusuf (#8 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 14 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 15 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 16 by master yoda (#14 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 17 by bubeng4848 (#6 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 18 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 19 by Tenonx (#1 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 20 by Ronny LBC -> via Dodo Koi (#21 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 21 by Tenonx (#3 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 22 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 23 by  ronnie (#10 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 24 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 25 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 26 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 27 by Ronny LBC -> via Dodo Koi (#19 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 28 by Ronny LBC -> via Dodo Koi (#20 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 29 by eka a/n opik
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 30 by Dedigouw (#21 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 31 by Dedigouw (#22 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 32 by bubeng4848 (#7 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 33 by Tenonx (#4 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 34 by Dedigouw (#23 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 35 by jusuf (#16 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 36 by FATHANI (forum chingmix.com) (#15 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 37 by Jusri (#9 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 38 by Tenonx (#2 pick)
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 39 by
1st Yu Ming Kumonryu Keeping Contest # 40 by

kalau ada salah tolong dikoreksi...bagi yang mau nambah tolong copy paste
Thanks,

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klanggenan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waone76

Gw ambil #10

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

> IRONISSS !!
> Hasil breeding dari kota Bandung tapi tidak ada satupun peserta berasal dari Bandung, gimana nih ? Apa masalah harga, selera atau apresiasi terhadap koi lokal masih kurang ?


nembe tiasa OL, Kang...  ::

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zovito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

> o ya harap disediakan tempat karantina yah
> 
> rencana pengiriman/pengambilan:
> 
> 1) Kirim ke rahmat & eka bandung: Minggu 17 Januari 
> 2) Kirim ke pak jusuf jakarta: Minggu 17 Januari 
> 3) Kirim ke pak johny surabaya: Senin 18 Januari 
> 4) Kirim ke pak jusri malang: Senin 18 Januari 
> 5) Kirim ke tenonx & ronny LBC jogja: Senin 18 Januari 
> ...


Tempat karantina sudah siap Om

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Lapor Om, hari ini ikan datang dan masuk bak karantina

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klanggenan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waone76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waone76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Om dodo kemana ya? di email, sms, pm nggak bales bales dan hpnya nggak bisa dihubungi.





> Iya tuh sms saya juga engga dibales


ada yang bilang katane ke singapore om

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Originally Posted by ademilanforever
> 
> Lapor Kang Dodo :
> Mulai tanggal 27 Januari 2010 Kumonryu #2 memulai hidup baru di rumah berukuran 12 ton, semoga sehat dan dapat menjadi lebih baik lagi, laporan selesai !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> nuhun kang
> 
> yang lain ada yang mau update mungkin heuehehehehehehe


Wah Om Dodo sibuk banget yach...?? Koq lama gak ada kabar, kata Om Yu Ming...tadi saya baru kerumahnya...  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klanggenan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waone76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klanggenan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Ochibanya buat KC lg ya om Dodo, saya tunggu uploadnya tks



pasti om kalo ada

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

> Originally Posted by h_andria
> 
> kolam ku sudah terbukti develop sumi di kumonryu ...
> 
> 
> Om h_andria,
> Jadi nagaku bisa ngekos di kolam Om kah ??
> Ongkos sebulannya berapa, fasilatanya gimana ... ha..ha..ha..


ngekos nya gratis om....
cuma beliin saki yg super growth dan WG nya aja....  ::   :: 
biar koinya cepat gede...

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Masih jauh finish line nya bos, contender yang lain bentar lagi unjuk gigi nih !   ::

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

ayo mungkin ada yang sudah mau update nih?

Thanks

Dodo

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nobod1es

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Sorry lupa attached foto sebelumnya ...

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

> Selamat buat para pemenang!
> Om jusri, cuantikk sekali kumonryunya.
> Kumonryu Yun Ming ini tmsk 'Hot Items'; saya pernah beberapa kali mencoba keeping, ga pernah bertahan lbh dari size 20cm, keburu dibungkus orang terus.


Terima kasih Om setia Budi  ::

----------

